# Throw away ticket



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All,
Well I will be going back to the Phils arriving on April 27 in Cebu city. I am using a one way ticket so I will need to get the cheapest throw away ticket I can leaving the country.

{I TRIED BOOKING ON Cebu pacific but they do not accept American Express. Currently the cheapest ticket there is to Fukoaka Japan for about 2500 pesos.
This was in addition to all the other problems with the Cebu Pacific website.}

My question is what destination can I book to get the cheapest ticket. I will be booking from Canada so I can use my American Express. This means they I have to go through Travelocity or Flighthub or other well known travel site.

I'm asking because I'm sure destinations and prices change all the time. 

Thanks for all your help and experience in this. Regards to all...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Best low cost destination from Manila is Hong Kong. Using a credit card, you might even be able to refund a portion of the cost.
Try looking at This Site for flights from Manila to Hong kong. You might even search for flights from Clark (Angeles City) to Hong Kong as well.


Jet Lag


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Jet Lag I'll check it out.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Sweet, not that I need it but I found a flight from MNL to Hong Kong for $117 for a couple of days in June. It might be very useful in the future.

We'll be in the PI for a couple of weeks in June so I thought I'd give it a shot. I'm trying to convince the wife that a few days in SBMA would be good for us instead of the usual Baguio, Dagupan and Bolinao. Thanks Jet Lag.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found tiger airways out of Clark to be the cheapest.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Sweet, not that I need it but I found a flight from MNL to Hong Kong for $117 for a couple of days in June. It might be very useful in the future.
> 
> We'll be in the PI for a couple of weeks in June so I thought I'd give it a shot. I'm trying to convince the wife that a few days in SBMA would be good for us instead of the usual Baguio, Dagupan and Bolinao. Thanks Jet Lag.


Very welcome. SBMA is a great place and especially so if you leave the base and go to areas for swimming and touring around. Restaurants and boating is good on SBMA. Problem is that it is so extremely hot this year that you're apt to get burnt to a crisp out in the sun or be held captive in air conditioning to survive. My wife just returned from a short stay in Baguio and really enjoyed the time there. It's still much cooler than down here but not as cool as in past years either. If not for the cold, fog, and rain other times of the year I'd consider moving up there myself.

Jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Philippine Travel: Understanding the Onward Ticket Rule ~ Philippine Flight Network

Try Kota Kinabalu 

Philippine Flight Network has an article indicating it's the least expensive onward ticket.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

pakawala said:


> Philippine Travel: Understanding the Onward Ticket Rule ~ Philippine Flight Network
> 
> Try Kota Kinabalu
> 
> Philippine Flight Network has an article indicating it's the least expensive onward ticket.


This was the cheapest and I used it recently


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

pakawala said:


> Philippine Travel: Understanding the Onward Ticket Rule ~ Philippine Flight Network
> 
> Try Kota Kinabalu
> 
> Philippine Flight Network has an article indicating it's the least expensive onward ticket.


Thanks Pakawala,

You are Right ! I just booked my ticket for September (I can maybe use it twice) for 1119 Pesos.

A useless ticket is at least a cheap ticket....

I had to look it up (Kota Kinabalu) to even know where it was !

Regards and thanks.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I probably would have just picked up a preload Visa. I got a flight to Singapore one way for $50 USD on Cebu Pacific.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Adlan said:


> Hi All,
> Well I will be going back to the Phils arriving on April 27 in Cebu city. I am using a one way ticket so I will need to get the cheapest throw away ticket I can leaving the country.
> 
> {I TRIED BOOKING ON Cebu pacific but they do not accept American Express. Currently the cheapest ticket there is to Fukoaka Japan for about 2500 pesos.
> ...


You will find that acceptance of Amex in the Philippines extremely limited.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes its pretty useless. The only use for it is booking/purchases on-line. I book hotels and air tickets where it is accepted.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah that's an idea. They still would charge you the service fee but at least you could book on-line. {I don't like that web site). They basicly force you to go to a travel agent ,airport or satellite office. Only the airport will not charge you a service fee for each leg too....


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have to use an actually computer because my phone can't do it. I found a way around the fees, but I couldn't show you with out being there sorry. They will have done but they are only a couple dollars.


----------



## louisbecke (Apr 23, 2016)

Try Manila to Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia on Air Asia.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I am officially useless when it comes to the throw away ticket. I think I've done it once due to other commitments in the Philippines which popped up at the last minute. I keep getting to the point of throwing away the ticket and think to myself , "hmmmm Taipei/ Siem Reap/ Hong Kong/ Kota Kinabalu is nice this time of year". 

All the places that are cheap to get to are also fantastic to visit with superb food that leaves the Philippines mired in its buffalo wing/pancit induced culinary quagmire. 

I'm doomed.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have seen people on Facebook talking a service that rents tickets for $10. I guess they use refundable tickets? Not sure... I have not used it but it sounds interesting. And cheap.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Expedia and travelocity sometimes have refundable tickets. Sometimes it is within 24 hours of booking.

I try to buy one last minute and then do not cancel it until after I clear Philippine customs just in case anyone ever checks. So far only the airline has ever asked for it.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm here in Taiwan (Taipei) and the airline (EVA) asked me for my return ticket. The agent was very thorough and even suggested that my ticket wasn't good because it was beyond 59 days ! I had to show her my passport with all the extensions from Immigration on it and she still had to phone her supervisor to allow me to continue ! Haven't even gotten to Cebu yet to see if Immigration will want or ask for an exit ticket. Sure glad I bought it.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Airline Accountability*



Adlan said:


> I'm here in Taiwan (Taipei) and the airline (EVA) asked me for my return ticket. The agent was very thorough and even suggested that my ticket wasn't good because it was beyond 59 days ! I had to show her my passport with all the extensions from Immigration on it and she still had to phone her supervisor to allow me to continue ! Haven't even gotten to Cebu yet to see if Immigration will want or ask for an exit ticket. Sure glad I bought it.....


Yep, most airlines are pretty good about requirements to enter/reenter the Philippines. They do this for your protection but also if they board someone without checking and making sure, they face a heavy fine from a combination of the Philippine government and IATA.

Jet Lag


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I arrived in Cebu and went through Immigration with no questions about how long I was staying, where I was staying or if I had a return or on-going ticket. Just a smile and have a good trip...


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

I've bought a full-fare ticket on EVA from MNL to TPE and then just call every few weeks to move the date out. Typically I'm on the closing segment of a RT from MNL when I get back to MNL so I use that EVA ticket to get my entry visa approved from the US.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

First I should say I have found asking for an exit ticket is not universally done. Some airlines and some immigration do not ask for an onward ticket BUT if ask and if not have one could be a VERY bad spot. I always get one! I read several post (not many) where the airlines challenged the exit ticket because it was NOT within the 60 days from the arrival date. I use to get a ticket dated 9 months or a year from my arrival date with no troubles. I did use the same ticket many times to show. I have read many times in this forum that 6 months from arrival date is the safest but now I read a lot of post saying 60 days. This is very confusing! One can stay for 3 years in the Philippines on a tourist visa so logically (I know! Logic does not apply!) Any ticket within 3 years should be good but that not true!

Tony


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes we know the rules but the check-in staff are not always up to date. Different countries all over the world have different requirement which are changing daily somewhere in the world.


----------



## neil.corrigan12 (Dec 15, 2014)

Amex is not that common in the Philippines because the country is dominated by Visa and Mastercard. On the airline you can find that sometime Cebu Pacific is more expensive compare to Philippine Airline. Also their is AirAsia in the Philippines but has so limited destination they fly through.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Yes we know the rules but the check-in staff are not always up to date. Different countries all over the world have different requirement which are changing daily somewhere in the world.


are you saying that when one check-in at airport the airline attendants are confused and not knowledgeable on the Philippines immigration rule and mistakenly say the exit ticket has to be within 60 days of arrival date?


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> are you saying that when one check-in at airport the airline attendants are confused and not knowledgeable on the Philippines immigration rule and mistakenly say the exit ticket has to be within 60 days of arrival date?


Exactly that with me...she wasn't aware that you can extend your visa in country. She thought that I would have to exit the country within 60 days. She even had to verify that I was telling her the truth by phoning a supervisor. This was even after I showed her my immigration stamps in my passport where I had extended over six months.....


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Adlan said:


> Exactly that with me...she wasn't aware that you can extend your visa in country. She thought that I would have to exit the country within 60 days. She even had to verify that I was telling her the truth by phoning a supervisor. This was even after I showed her my immigration stamps in my passport where I had extended over six months.....


The one most people seem to have trouble with is the BB process. If your ticket is beyond the 30-days they often are not aware of the 1 year BB entry and you end up jumping through hoops to get them to accept it.


----------

